# Will you buy AC:3DS



## Jake (Jun 19, 2010)

Yes or no?
Vote!!


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 19, 2010)

Definitely. It's a day one purchase, along with Kid Icarus: Uprising and nintendogs + cats.


----------



## Metal_Sonic007 (Jun 19, 2010)

yeppers out of all my systems city folk is probably top 10 favorite and this one looks just to improve on that formula


----------



## Tyler. (Jun 20, 2010)

Definitely. I'll get it as soon as it comes out.


----------



## [Nook] (Jun 20, 2010)

Of course. Don't forget the Kirby one.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 20, 2010)

[Nook said:
			
		

> ,Jun 20 2010, 12:27:14 AM]Of course. Don't forget the Kirby one.


Kirby's Epic Yarn is for Wii, not 3DS.


----------



## Jake (Jun 20, 2010)

Never forget


----------



## MrCrazyDavis (Jun 20, 2010)

Yep. The second it comes out for pre-order, I'll get it.


----------



## ExoticSilver77 (Jun 20, 2010)

I would get it, if it wasn't for 3DS I cant buy the game AND the system for it..


----------



## Wish (Jun 20, 2010)

Top on my list~
Along with Skyward sword, and Epic Mickey. Maybe NintendoDogs+Cats.


----------



## Shuness (Jun 20, 2010)

Not sure, if it doesn't work with normal ds.


----------



## SilentHopes (Jun 20, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Definitely. It's a day one purchase, along with Kid Icarus: Uprising and nintendogs + cats.


Tye, you should count up how many video games and how much money you spend in a year is.  >_< 




			
				Tyefore said:
			
		

> Deaf much? It's for Wii, not 3DS, lol.



How do you hear a forum?


----------



## FrenchFrieMan (Jun 20, 2010)

The game, of course!  However I will mis having midget sized bodies, lol. The new DS system though, of course not! It was bad enough I bought the DSi, now they have another one? Forget about it. But I am definitely getting the game. I'll buy it if it is compatible with the regular DS or DSi.


----------



## SamXX (Jun 20, 2010)

No. I won't even be getting a 3DS and if I did I most likely wouldn't get AC:3DS for it.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Jun 20, 2010)

Yes. I would want to get it the day it comes out but I'll most likely be unable to because i think it's going to be one of the first games to come out for 3DS.


----------



## ThatoneACfan (Jun 20, 2010)

Yep! along with animal crossing,paper Mario, and Mario cart.


----------



## ThatoneACfan (Jun 20, 2010)

FrenchFrieMan said:
			
		

> The game, of course!  However I will mis having midget sized bodies, lol. The new DS system though, of course not! It was bad enough I bought the DSi, now they have another one? Forget about it. But I am definitely getting the game. I'll buy it if it is compatible with the regular DS or DSi.


Chances are it wont work on a normal ds. if u think about it. Nintendo wants to make money and of u can play thoes games on normal ds then people wont buy 3ds. so it most likely wont work on normal ds. + the 3d scripting and the fact that the game cards hold 2 gigs now instead of 1 and they have that extra think sticking out of them.


----------



## Nixie (Jun 20, 2010)

I'll do it... For Moe!

<3 My favourite Blue cat... Myawn~


----------



## Conor (Jun 20, 2010)

Defiantly.


----------



## JasonBurrows (Jun 20, 2010)

Undecided as of now, I'll check out it's price and then decide.
Probably be


----------



## SamXX (Jun 20, 2010)

JasonBurrows said:
			
		

> Undecided as of now, I'll check out it's price and then decide.
> Probably be


----------



## SilentHopes (Jun 20, 2010)

For sure I am.


----------



## Ciaran (Jun 20, 2010)

I'll read some reviews first.


----------



## Gnome (Jun 20, 2010)

Ciaran said:
			
		

> I'll read some reviews first.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 20, 2010)

Rorato said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, I know how much I spend on video games. It's totally worth it. =3

And I said "Deaf much?" because if he would have _listened_ to Nintendo's E3 conference, he would know that it's for Wii, not 3DS. =p


----------



## ExoticSilver77 (Jun 20, 2010)

Alankpbr said:
			
		

> FrenchFrieMan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Then this is rediculous.. Nintendo won't get any of MY money for the 3DS OR Animal Crossing.


----------



## Ron Ronaldo (Jun 20, 2010)

I'm going to get it because I've always wanted a portable Animal Crossing. ^^

I'm really excited for the other 3DS games, too!


----------



## Rawburt (Jun 20, 2010)

Probably not no, but we shall see.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 20, 2010)

Alankpbr said:
			
		

> FrenchFrieMan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Um, it's not like Nintendo _could have_ made 3DS games compatible with the DS/DSi. The 3DS is a much, much more powerful system, and 3DS games just wouldn't be able to run on a DS or DSi. The same goes for any other new console. You didn't expect to be able to play Wii games on a GameCube, did you? It just doesn't work like that. Yes, Nintendo does want money, just like every other company out there, but they're not making 3DS games incompatible with the DS/DSi just because they want people to buy the 3DS, they're doing it because _it's impossible to do otherwise_. Seriously, people need to grasp the fact that the 3DS isn't just another DS, it's a brand new system. And with new systems come new games. It's the normal cycle of video games. If Nintendo were to make all of their future games compatible with older hardware, there would never be any progress! The 3DS is just the next jump up for Nintendo handhelds, much like the Game Boy Advance to Nintendo DS. Why can't people understand this?


----------



## gerardo781 (Jun 20, 2010)

Yes.


----------



## Thunder (Jun 20, 2010)

Probably, but probably not on opening day, i might wait 'till they get more colors, or until i have enough money to buy most of the stuff on my wishlist.


----------



## -Aaron (Jun 20, 2010)

Gnome said:
			
		

> Ciaran said:
> 
> 
> 
> > I'll read some reviews first.


----------



## Shinykiro (Jun 20, 2010)

Definitley *.*


----------



## Numner (Jun 20, 2010)

No.


----------



## twinkinator (Jun 20, 2010)

iFly said:
			
		

> No.


Why not? It's awesome graphics! 3D without glasses!!!  :gyroiddance:


----------



## Zex (Jun 20, 2010)

no


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jun 20, 2010)

I will get it eventually, might be my first 3DS game because I generally get a lot of gameplay out of AC games, even though I only have had CF.


----------



## Jarv156 (Jun 21, 2010)

I'll wait for a bit, i don't want to buy a game that's exactly the same as the past 2.


----------



## D Man 83 (Jun 21, 2010)

I am pumped up for this game, I stop playing ACCF after my disc broke and did not think it was good enough to buy a new one, but this game looks pretty cool and must likely it will be my first for the 3DS


----------



## Turbo Tails (Jun 22, 2010)

of course 
It'll be the first 3ds game I get!


----------



## Shinykiro (Jun 22, 2010)

Turbo Tails said:
			
		

> of course
> It'll be the first 3ds game I get!


^


----------



## D1llon (Jun 22, 2010)

yes, I've never experienced the games Kid Icarus and Star Fox before, they sound really good.


----------



## SilentHopes (Jun 22, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Alankpbr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


<small>I did.

It was before I got my Wii, okay? *shameful smile*</small>


----------



## 4861 (Jun 22, 2010)

Yes.


----------



## Psychonaut (Jun 22, 2010)

Star Fox is gonna be awesome, and motion-sickness inducing everywhere, especially if there's a first person view again 

animal crossing is probably going to be one of the first 5 I'm going to get, at least, just depends on when the games are released.


----------



## TheFarmboy (Jun 23, 2010)

As of now, unsure. But if they have new features, I'll consider it.


----------



## SockHead (Jun 23, 2010)

Yup!


----------



## Princess (Jun 23, 2010)

Probably.

But Idunno yet.


----------



## Karmayla (Jun 23, 2010)

Most definitely.


----------



## muffun (Jun 23, 2010)

Definitely, along with Kid Icarus.


----------



## ThatoneACfan (Jun 23, 2010)

Ac first. then mario cart and Paper mario


----------



## Micah (Jun 23, 2010)

I'll definitely be getting it, but there are a few 3DS games that are higher up on my list.


----------



## Pear (Jun 23, 2010)

Nope, I've got no money.


----------



## BlazingPhoenix (Jun 24, 2010)

yes because it will be awesome in all ways possible


----------



## ThatoneACfan (Jun 24, 2010)

yah! lots of people to wifi with!


----------



## LordJuba (Jun 24, 2010)

Yea I love animal crossing and what makes it better is it being portable.


----------



## Ricano (Jun 24, 2010)

Most likely will. Not sure :L
If I do, it won't be the first day it's released.


----------



## DustyBentley (Jun 24, 2010)

It completely depends.

IMHO, City Folk was a rehash of Wild World and I kinda regret spending money on it for the same game with a couple different features. (Wild World's gameplay was very different from the GameCube version, so I enjoy both of those.)

If they do _new things_, then I'll probably eventually get it. The whole becoming-the-mayor feature could be promising_ if _there is new gameplay when you achieve it, y'know?  I'd love some new features like ice skating or something!

The main thing is that I'm not about to drop a ton of money for a brand-new system just for one game. I'll probably wait til it's been out for a while and I can get the game itself used for cheaper, and when there's helpful info out from people who've already played it!


----------



## bittermeat (Jun 24, 2010)

If it is around $200 dollars, I will get it day one.


----------



## SkyBlueHorse (Jul 11, 2010)

Of course! Hopefully it's an actual sequel this time.  <_<


----------

